
Ask HN: Remote Development Workflow and Environment Setup? - dfischer
I&#x27;m investigating setting up a remote instance for my dev work.<p>I&#x27;m curious what your setup is if you do this, and what your workflow is like on a typical day.<p>1. Are you just using a remote unix instance and SSHing in?
2. VIM &amp; Tmux?
3. Any gotcha&#x27;s on workflow?
4. Security?<p>I recall things like cloud9 as a product in the past but seems they got acquired.<p>Thanks!
======
dfischer
OP: So far I have done the following:

1\. GCP standard instance 2\. Mosh 3\. VIM (mostly this guide:
[https://statico.github.io/vim3.html](https://statico.github.io/vim3.html))

[https://github.com/dfischer/dotfiles](https://github.com/dfischer/dotfiles)

So far so good!

------
muzani
Why not use something like TeamViewer?

~~~
dfischer
That looks too heavy. Looking for more unix based setup that is ssh'd in.

